# Vegan white chocolate



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

im just going back to my chocolate/sugar work lessons after having a discussion with a vegan. Does anyone have any working knowledge of how to produce a white chocolate using cocoa butter or/and a non dairy/non animal substitute like coconut fat solids etc, and whether there is such a product?

[ September 07, 2001: Message edited by: Nick.Shu ]


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

Here's Chef Deborah's recipe from Vegsource (www.vegsource.com). (Disclaimer - I haven't tried it myself.)

For any veg*n cooking questions, I highly recommend this site - either the Recipes Board with Chef Deborah, or the New Veggies board with Bryanna Clark Grogan. Great recipes, and lovely friendly people with a real zest for experimentation.

Vegan White Chocolate

1/2 cup food-grade cocoa butter
1/3 cup natural sugar
1/3 cup soymilk powder
1/2 cup water
1/2 tsp powdered lecithin (granules ground to powder OK)
1 tsp vanilla powder

Mix water, soymilk powder, and sugar in the top pan of a double boiler.
Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, until sugar is melted.
Turn off heat.
Mix in cocoa butter, stirring until blended.
Mix in lecithin, stirring until blended.
Mix in vanilla powder, stirring until thoroughly blended.
Pour onto a greased plate.
Let cool completely.
Break into pieces.
Store in ziplock bags.
Keep refrigerated.

VegSource.com Homepage


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

OHMYGOD! I'm going to try this!!! I only do lacto-vegetarian and vegan products. I've had a vegan client ask for white chocolate roses for her wedding cake and I had to tell her it couldn't be done and that I could make them in marzipan or gumpaste. If this works, I'm going to have like a million happy customers!


----------

